# classical music to the people



## aarsland

Hi everyone!

I am a professional cellist, age 26, who recently finished my studies at the Sibelius academy. I am a freelancer, and member of a string ensemble (Ensemble Allegria, feel free to check our page on facebook) and Trio Socanksi. The trio is now in the final of a Norwegian music competition, competing with all kinds of genres. I write you here on this forum to collect some votes, so you can help us show that classical music is just as appreciated as pop and metal!! click the link to listen to our recording from our last concert, and push the Stem-button if you like it, within Saturday 7th of September! It will take you a few seconds! Thank you very much! help us to spread classical music to the people!  
www.ssbmusikkpris.no


----------

